# Kelowna Speedcubing group



## tadhg (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi there!

I am wondering if there is anyone in the Kelowna/Vernon/Armstrong area in British Columbia that wants to create a meetup group. As far as I know there is not currently one and most WCA competitions/meetup groups are far away, so I'd love to start one. if you are interested and live in the area, comment below so we can try to figure something out!
Thanks


----------

